# MY SADDLEBRED!



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L! He is very nice looking; I love saddlebreds and yours is very handsome!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He looks GREAT! Some rescues come up as really top-line horses!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

You both look great together 8)


----------



## morgan735 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody! He was in the amish country as a buggy horse. He was the grandma's horse, he would 'go to town' but he wouldn't come home because it was all up hill! So that is when the would beat him ;( My dad went down and picked him up, we are in Mass. I asked my dad if he was broke to ride and my father replied "They used him to chase the cows when they got out" LOL. It took me a while but this horse came a long way. Everyone told me it wasn't going to happen. The only people that supported me were my parents (because they really didn't know any better) and my instructor Jean Degutis. I showed him in October and got a 2nd out of 20!! It was AMAZING. When I go in the ring on this horse I don't wait in the line up for 1st..or 6th or the gate, he has come so far that no ribbon could even begin to pur recognition on the amount of heart this horse has.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! 
Wow he's very nice looking, I love his posture!!


----------



## Lorry1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Your saddlebred is beautiful. I'm looking for a saddlebred because I just love their elegant nature and good heartedness. I am considering adopting a 20 year old, but I'm a little reluctant because of his age, but he seems like a nice horse. His feet are actually filled in with something, so wouldn't need to be shod.


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

that is so upsetting =' ( 

you and he have come so far and you can only keep going up! keep up the great work and post some more pics of him soon


----------

